# Installing piston into kohler k301



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

I was wondering if there was a specific way to install the piston into the cylinder because I am rebuilding the motor and just want to know before I put it back together incorrectly.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
This may help you out,it's a site to get free downloadable manuals (PDF). it opens with adobe reader. Just pick the K 91-k341 series.
http://www.kohler-engine-parts.opee...-manuals/free-kohler-service-manual-downloads


----------



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

That link helped! Thanks!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any time,my friend!


----------

